# Western Montana Retriever Club Trial



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Anyone have call backs ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Western Montana is next weekend.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

ok how about this week


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*wetsern montana...missoula*

18 back to last series in qual
appox 35 left to run in 1st series open quad in morning


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Thank you Kim.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations to Kim and Super Pow Wow, a Nicki/Patton puppy, on winning a 43 dog Q. 

Mike


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Congrats KIM +Pow Wow


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Congratulation Kime and Super Pow Wow!

Anyone have info on the Open and who made it through the first series?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*montana*

WAY TO GO KIM AND POW!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur 1st series: a very tight triple with two retired, a 400 yard memory bird.

Callbacks to land blind: 4,7,9,10,12,17,18,23,29,32,34,35,39,40,41,42,44,47,48,50,51,52,56,59,61

Derby: 26 dogs back to third series.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the report Steve! Its much appreciated!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

any updates on the OPEN?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Here is a little info. Open called back 33 to second,18 to 3rd. They started with 95 unless there were scratches.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

A little news from the trial.

Amateur Winner FC AFC Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown, owned and handled by John Terraciano. This win completes his AFC and qualifies him for the National Am. Congratulations John and trainer Karl Gunzer!

Open: 1st: Karl Gunzer with Fizz (Hardscrabble Carbunnation)owner Judy Rasmuson
2nd Karl Gunzer with Coal ( Ruff Cut Diamond)owner Gary Mathis

Derby just finished no results yet.

Go team Gunzer!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Just got the Derby results:

1st #16 Kat (Watermark's Kategory Five) o Mary Tatum h Rob Erhardt
 team Gunzer
2nd #24 Cash (US Currency) 0/h M or K Tierney

3rd #1 Missy (Merry Christmas VII) o/h Steve Graafstra

4th #14 Tex (Cross Creek Texan) 0 Matter, h Patsy Martin

RJ #19 (Topgun's Maverick) o Holborn h Brooke Van De Brake

Jams: 2,3,7,8,10,17,25,26 28, *27 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot, o/h Steve Low  congrats Steve and Pilot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all for now. congratulations to all!*


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Steve and Pilot!! Also, congrats to Mike Page & Gabby (#7 - handled by Karl) on your Derby JAM.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats to all.

Special congrats to Steve Low and Pilot and to Dave Cheatham with Light Farms The Great Divide (Rocky) (handled by Eric Fangsrud) for your JAMS in derby.

Paula


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

Congratulations to all! Marie


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Congrats to all


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*montana*

CONGRATULATIONS to Bill and Sarita Mcknight on the Amateur Jam with Moonstones Hugs and Moochie (Ham) and Roger Fangsrud on the Reserve Jam with Breeze


----------



## HC Waterfowler (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone have full Open resuts?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Steve and Pilot!!! We're so proud of you!
Your fans,
Hoss and Becky


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

I heard that Karl gunzer got 3rd in Open with Jim Askew dog Tule(I think is the name)
Eric Fangsrund got the 4th place with Ninja Owner Armand Fangsrud. That is all I know. First and second already posted.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Montana Trial*

Jim Askew got third running his own dog Tule in the Open.

Glenda


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

dogcommand said:


> Amateur Winner FC AFC Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown, owned and handled by John Terraciano. This win completes his AFC and qualifies him for the National Am.


Good for John and Sundown!

Ted


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*montana*

AMATEUR

AM results

2nd - Dewitt Boise Woody I think
3rd - Steve Betchel not sure which dog
4th - Robin Christianson Wham


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Western Montana*

I had wrong information. Eric did not take a 4th in Open with Ninja. He got the RJ. Eventually it will all be on EE. Armand just let me know it was RJ.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

It was Connie Bourque's dog Minny that got the 4th in the Open. Handled by Brooke Van De Brake.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Montana Trial*



Glenda Brown said:


> Jim Askew got third running his own dog Tule in the Open.
> 
> Glenda


Way to go Jim!!! Keep hanging around in that 4th series. HPW


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Kim J. and Pow that's super!

Way to go Mr. Low and the Pilot!

And an Open 3rd for the Askews! 

Congrat's to everyone!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

jim askew is the only trainer and handler of his dog, well he and his wife dee!
100% amateur trained and he hung right in there with all the pros!
and he jammed the amateur.

big congrats!!!


kim


----------

